# Favorite animal in animal crossing?



## glover (Feb 27, 2017)

My favorite animal has to be the wolves i love them so much that i almost have a full town of them


----------



## Elphie (Feb 27, 2017)

Probably the cats and bunnies bc my fav villagers are Purrl and Genji 
They were my first villagers when I started New Leaf <3


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 27, 2017)

My favourite is the penguins


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 27, 2017)

dolphins.  pirate dolphins.

if Nintendo would adopt my ideas...


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 27, 2017)

Deer and cats


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 27, 2017)

So many cute horses, but octopi are my favs.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 27, 2017)

Cats and wolves (the majority of my New Leaf villagers are cats and wolves).


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 27, 2017)

Squirrels ( ultimate favorite!) Rabbits, Sheep, Hamsters and Bear cubs.


----------



## ivy7 (Feb 28, 2017)

I love the ol' dogs and cats.


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 1, 2017)

Wolves, octopuses, chickens and frogs.


----------



## Toeto (Mar 9, 2017)

Wolves, cats and hamsters.


----------



## SkylaF (Mar 10, 2017)

deer, wolves, horses


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 10, 2017)

My signature says it all...


----------



## Weiland (Mar 11, 2017)

Definitely penguins or wolves.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 12, 2017)

I like so many of them, but I guess my most favorite would be the chickens.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

Bear cubs because they are so innocent looking and remind me of childhood so much


----------



## BrightLark (Mar 17, 2017)

I love the wolves, even though I've never had one in any of my towns (which is quite odd when you think about it). My other favorites would be deer, cats, goats, and eagles.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 17, 2017)

I love the wolves too they're my absolute fav. I don't think there's a single wolf that I don't love. I also really like the bear cubs (except for Barold I want him erased from existence), cats, deer, and koalas. I'm so sad that koalas aren't more popular...I mean they're just so cute. They're my favorite non-pet animal irl so hehe


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

I really gravitate toward the Horses for some reason, which is strange because I'm not especially fond of horses.  I like them but they're far from my favorite animal.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Mar 18, 2017)

Cats & Deers ♥


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

Bunnies. Undeniably cute. All of 'em.


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

the lil' bun buns lmao


----------



## Isalami (Mar 30, 2017)

Hamsters and Cats~ 

(Seriously the hamsters are all such cuties, I wanna scoop them up and hug them and squish them~)


----------



## Britts (Mar 31, 2017)

I love the deers, cats, and wolves!


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 31, 2017)

Favourite animals are the rabbits. I don't love them all, but my favourite villager is a rabbit and since then i've loved the character models. I wish they had more rabbit puns for catchphrases though. They're also like one of the only species for me that I can stand having more than one of in town.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 2, 2017)

The dogs. I'm probably going to end up using Amiibo cards to have a dog town.


----------



## Reptoid (Apr 2, 2017)

I love Wolves!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Dogs!


----------

